# Muscle building nutrition???



## thajeepster (Aug 22, 2005)

what do you think of will brinks "muscle building nutrition"... i purchased a copy today and have read through it and was wondering what others though.

It advises a 50/30/20 split but its 50c/30f/20p... Seems like alot of fat to me, plus a little low on the protein... 

Personally ive never gone lower than 200g protein for the day and never higher than 70g fats... 

This would give me 155g protein, 378g carbs and 103g fat for 3100 cals... seems pretty low on the protein to me for a bulk... however i was thinking of maybe a 25/25/50... and try and get my protein up to around 200...

Just curious what your thoughts on this guy were.

Or anyone else for that matter


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, you knew it would happen... heres my version... 

Im not neccessarily going to do this, i may just stick with what im doing now, but i wanted to test it out with you guys to see if its decent.

Here goes:

Workout day... M/W/F

Breakfast 

Pancakes:
Buckwheat Pancake mix (1 cup)
1 whole egg
2 tsp olive oil
.5 cup 1% Cottage cheese
487 cals 61g carbs 30g protein 17g fat

Pre Workout

1 cup oats
.5 scoop whey
.5 cup 1% milk
2g fish oil
440 cals 60g carbs 29.5g protein 9.3g fat

Post Workout

1 scoop whey
25g maltodextrin
25g dextrose
.5 cup oats ( like to get some nutrients in, even pwo)
472 cals 80g carbs 31g protein 3.8g fat

Post Post Workout

70g Spelt pasta (about 1.5 cup cooked)
200g tomatoes
20g onions
70g tuna
2 tsp olive oil
2g fish oil
461 cals 60g carbs 29.6g protein 14.1g fat

Afternoon 

1 cup oats
1 tbsp pb
.5 cup 1% cottage cheese
486 cals 60g carbs 31g protein 15g fat

Dinner

65g brown basmati rice
200g mixed veggies
70g cooked chicken breast
10g (2 tsp) udo's choice oil blend
484 cals 60g carbs 30g protein 14.3g fat

Before Bed

1 cup 1% cottage cheese
18g walnuts
295 cals 14g carbs 30g protein 15g fat

Totals
3126 cals 396g carbs 210g protein 88g fat (25%sat/37%poly/37%mono)




Off days Sun/T/Th/Sat

Breakfast

Pancakes
1 cup buckwheat pancake mix
8g ON whey
1 whole egg
1 tsp olive oil
1 cup 1% milk
25g oats
591 cals 84.6g carbs 34.5g protein 15.4g fat

Mid Morning

1 cup oats
4oz frozen berries
150g 1% cottage cheese
16g ground flaxseed
2 fish oil
581 cals 80g carbs 35g protein 15g fat

Lunch

75g Brown basmati rice
200g mixed veggies
70g cooked chicken breast
1 tbsp pb
2 fish oil pills
548 cals 70g carbs 34.5g protein 15g fat

Or

240g sweet potato
200g mixed veggies
90g cooked chicken breast 
10g (2 tsp) udo choice
2g fish oil
560 cals 70g carbs 34g protein 15.5g fat

Or

80g spelt pasta
Lots of mixed veggies (fresh)
70g tuna
2.5 tsp olive oil
518 cals 70g carbs 35g protein 15g fat

Or

4 slices ezekiel 4:9 Sesame bread
1 tbsp pb
.5 cup milk
1 whole egg
1 egg white
550 cals 70g carbs 34g protein 15.5g fat

Afternoon

Same as Lunch

Dinner 

Same as lunch

Pre bed

250g 1% cottage cheese
18g walnuts
313 cals 14.5g carbs 33.2g protein 15g fat

Totals 3125 cals 390g carbs 205g protein 90g fat (25%sat/35%mono/40%poly)


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 23, 2005)

just sorta skimmed through it, but it looks good as always. but i've gotta say..STOP STRESSING ON YOUR DIET!!! LOL, but for real, don't stress yourself out. Last thing you need is mental stress added to the physical stress of working out. Don't wanna hamper your gains by raising your cortisol.  I'm glad to see you got the fats up some. fats are important for hormone production.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> Well, you knew it would happen... heres my version...
> 
> Im not neccessarily going to do this, i may just stick with what im doing now, but i wanted to test it out with you guys to see if its decent.
> 
> ...



I personally prefer the split 50/40/10, but wouldn't go lower than 50/35/15 (C/P/F).


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 24, 2005)

The way i was explained, is that protein is an extremely thermogenic substance, which could be holding back my gains... im actually burning a lot of calories just digesting the protein.  Im still getting well over 1g per lb of bodyweight.  Actually its about 1.3.  Im not stressing out about this diet, i'd be perfectly happy just increasing the numbers on my current diet, i was just curious what your guy's thoughts on this will brink guy were and if you thought his diet could produce a good amount of lean gains.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

It's true protein is more thermogenic than both carbs and fats, in that our body uses more calories to digest protein than it uses to break down either carbs or fats. Provided your consuming enough fibre in order to absorb all this protein for synthesis, there will not be a problem. 

Your 1.3g/lb of bodyweight is fine, provided that your consuming enough carbs in order to promote an anabolic environment (spike insulin to push amino's into muscle). 

Your current diet, the one I reviewed above, is fine. Just moniter the carbs though and make adjustments from there. (I would also keep a watch on fats as well, 90g is fairly high)


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, i was thinking of lowering that... and getting in maybe around 400g carbs with a little less fiber, im currently up to around 60+ grams, however its difficult not to get so much when all you eat is complex carbs and veggies for carbs.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2005)

400g of carbs is a good mark, although you're pretty much there. I would try and whittle the fat intake down to about 70g at max, although 60g would be preferable. 

As for the fibre, 60g, while being a lot of fibre, is not too much. Fibre just helps us absorb the protein we eat. Sources of complex, low-GI carbs are often rich in fibre: bran, whole grains, veggies, oats. 

I wouldn't sweat your fibre intake. (The only sweating you'll be doing in squeezing out all those shits...)


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 24, 2005)

He shouldn't have to "push" anything out. those bad boys should slide right out.

Hey jeepster, as long as you're not stressing thats good, it just seems to me, you are always worried about your diet making you gain more fat than muscle, since you're always changing it up and asking us to look at it. But if no stress, then no worries. I just didn't want you to hinder your gains bro. Keep up the BULK!


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 24, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> 400g of carbs is a good mark, although you're pretty much there. I would try and whittle the fat intake down to about 70g at max, although 60g would be preferable.
> 
> As for the fibre, 60g, while being a lot of fibre, is not too much. Fibre just helps us absorb the protein we eat. Sources of complex, low-GI carbs are often rich in fibre: bran, whole grains, veggies, oats.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat your fibre intake. (The only sweating you'll be doing in squeezing out all those shits...)



Yeah, so you think it'd be good to just drop the fats down to around 70g 20% of my intake, and raise the protein a tad, maybe 225 (1.5xbw) or more.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 24, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> Yeah, so you think it'd be good to just drop the fats down to around 70g 20% of my intake, and raise the protein a tad, maybe 225 (1.5xbw) or more.


Do you want my opinion?? (couldn't have you get away with ANOTHER diet change!!! So I had to jump in here somewhere right!) 

You don't need more protein. At the moment you are taking in more than enough for someone your size - 1.25 to 1.5g per pound is PLENTY and what your body is going to be doing with any more than this is simply converting it to glucose via gluconeogenesis (which it is going to be doing with a lot of what you are taking in anyway).

Your fats are also ok - there is nothing wrong with 90g. There is no magical 'number' that you need to stick beneath and most people recommend anything between 20-40% fats (if you want to do the ratio thing). So 90g fits well...  My personal preference is between 0.4 and 0.6g per pound (you know I do not believe in diet ratios - so I do the body mass thing) but you are sticking to that with 90g too so I would leave it... 

If you were going to decrease it then don't add protein - add carbs. At 400g this is probably a minimum you want to start with (~2.5 x total weight or ~3 x lean mass). But see how you cope with those levels and increase if you need to.

Honestly - as it has been said (and as I have said before) you just need to relax and STICK to a plan - who knows, it actually might WORK if you let it!


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 24, 2005)

i know im still on my previous plan right now, im eating about 3100-3200 cals at a 50/30/20 c/p/f... for instance today i got in 397g carbs 236g protein and 70g fats at about 3100 cals.

Im doing a good job of keeping my numbers the same day to day i still manage to get in nearly 400g on off days.


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 24, 2005)

however, i do think i wanna try the premise of evenly spreading out carbs throughout the day as opposed to tapering them towards the end of the day, well at least up until my pre bed meal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 25, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> however, i do think i wanna try the premise of evenly spreading out carbs throughout the day as opposed to tapering them towards the end of the day, well at least up until my pre bed meal.


I think this is a good idea, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it... Although I do suggest you make sure you are getting a good lot of carbs pre and post workout...

Don't listen to the people who warn against carbs at night - they are actually helpful when trying to add lean mass.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think this is a good idea, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it... Although I do suggest you make sure you are getting a good lot of carbs pre and post workout...
> 
> Don't listen to the people who warn against carbs at night - they are actually helpful when trying to add lean mass.



True. Big no-no when on a low-carb diet though.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 25, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> True. Big no-no when on a low-carb diet though.


Well - this depends.

No carb - sure. That would be because it would mean all carbs would be a no-no. 

But if you are allowed some carbs there would be nothing wrong with eating them at night if you so felt the need.

In fact, it could prove advantageous in that it may decrease any catabolism that may be result from a hypocalorific state or from having low hepatic glycogen stores.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In fact, it could prove advantageous in that it may decrease any catabolism that may be result from a hypocalorific state or from having low hepatic glycogen stores.



I thought carbs eaten in the meal before going to bed are more easily stored as body fat than carbs at other times throughout te day because of the drop in insulin sensitivity. Also, as the day goes on the bodys ability to take carbs out of the bloodstream and store them as glycogen begins to drop. This, I think, also contributes to bodyfat storage at night.


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys, i think i'll stick with what im doing, but im only going to shoot for  225g protein per day, as opposed to 240+ and ill try and keep carbs and fats at 400g and 70-75g respectively on both on and off days.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 25, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I thought carbs eaten in the meal before going to bed are more easily stored as body fat than carbs at other times throughout te day because of the drop in insulin sensitivity.... Also, as the day goes on the bodys ability to take carbs out of the bloodstream and store them as glycogen begins to drop. This, I think, also contributes to bodyfat storage at night.


Well - insulin sensitivity and the bodies ability to take carbs out of the blood stream are pretty much the same thing...

But all I can say is "Not really" -

Firstly, it actually takes a significant carbohydrate over-feeding event to cause a recognisable episode of de-novo lipogenesis. So the simple fact that you are eating a carbohydrate is 'protective' for fat gain in intself. And if you are in a hypocalorific state then your body is not going to take that precious glucose and convert it to anything resembling fat. It is going to go stay in the form of glucose and used as fuel.

Secondly - the decrease in insulin sensitivity that is experienced during the day is a non-event for most people - the slight difference is not going to have a huge effect on your glucose disposal.

Thirdly - there are organs/processes in the body which due not require insulin (or a great deal of insulin) to take up glucose (things like the liver for example).  Also - the body does not require a huge level of insulin for the disposal of the levels of glucose we are talking about - so you are going to be able to take it up anyway.


What contributes to bodyfat storage is:
1. continual hypercalorific state combined with 
2. inactivity and
3. things such as a high intake of saturated fats and transfats and a low omega-3 fatty intake, 
4. a hugely excessive daily intakes of fructose, which is usually in the form of sucrose and HFCS (NOT FRUIT!!!) 
5. low protein intake 

These will all contribute to a metabolic 'shift' towards fat gain...


Simply 'eating carbs at night' will not.


----------



## tannywild (Aug 25, 2005)

Just eat, like crazy! Maybe it's just me... but the first 5 months of "weighing and measuring" my food, I didnt get very good gains... During bulking, just make sure you get necessary fats/protein, and just EAT EAT EAT!Q~!~~

And then, once you get done eating, EAT MORE. 

Been doing this the last few months, I must have good genetics, but I'm gaining alot more weight, healthy weight too it would seem. And my maxes are going up like crazy. But I guess, if you have the patience to calculate all this stuff out... go for it. I just figure, bulk up to 300, cut down to 225 or so... Fat is easier to get rid of then muscle


----------



## thajeepster (Aug 25, 2005)

yeah, 300, in my dreams... thats about 2 of me right now.


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 1, 2006)

thajeepster said:


> what do you think of will brinks "muscle building nutrition"... i purchased a copy today and have read through it and was wondering what others though.
> 
> It advises a 50/30/20 split but its 50c/30f/20p... Seems like alot of fat to me, plus a little low on the protein...
> 
> ...



There's nothing low about the protein nor high about the fat. P is set at 1g per lb/BW  which is a tad above what studies support. The fat at 30%  is also explained fully: below 30% is associated  with reduced testosterone levels, and the right types of fats in the correct amounts help to keep bodyfat off, optimize hormones, etc, etc, all explained in the ebook. Did you really read it or skim it? Secondly, the ebook is clear those figures are a starting point and altering macro nutrient % is encouraged. Finally, the ebook you purchased has a forum that came with it, so you can get answers to any additional questions there as needed. Final final (really!), the new version will be out shortly, is 550 plus pages, and a free upgrade to people who already purchased the early versions. Good luck.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2006)

WillBrink said:


> There's nothing low about the protein nor high about the fat. P is set at 1g per lb/BW  which is a tad above what studies support. The fat at 30%  is also explained fully: below 30% is associated  with reduced testosterone levels, and the right types of fats in the correct amounts help to keep bodyfat off, optimize hormones, etc, etc, all explained in the ebook. Did you really read it or skim it? Secondly, the ebook is clear those figures are a starting point and altering macro nutrient % is encouraged. Finally, the ebook you purchased has a forum that came with it, so you can get answers to any additional questions there as needed. Final final (really!), the new version will be out shortly, is 550 plus pages, and a free upgrade to people who already purchased the early versions. Good luck.



Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Thanks for stopping by.



Happy to!


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 6, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> the new version will be out shortly, is 550 plus pages, and a free upgrade to people who already purchased the early versions. Good luck.



Correction, it ended up being 633 pages, almost double the size of the last version.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 25, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Correction, it ended up being 633 pages, almost double the size of the last version.



Supps covered in the latest addition FYI:

    * Arginine
    * BCAAs
    * Beta-alanine
    * Citrulline
    * Glutamine
    * OKG
    * Tyrosine
    * Taurine



    * Whey Protein
    * Casein
    * Colostrum
    * Egg White
    * Serum Protein Isolate
    * Soy Protein
    * Hemp Protein
    * Rice Protein



    * Calcium
    * Chromium Picolinate
    * Essential Fatty Acids
    * Vanadyl Sulfate
    * Vitamin C
    * Vitamin E
    * ZMA



    * Creatine
    * 7-keto DHEA
    * Arachidonic Acid
    * KIC
    * Carnitine
    * DHEA
    * HMB & KIC
    * Phosphatidylserine
    * Ribose



    * CLA
    * Caffeine
    * GH Supplements
    * Glycerol
    * MCT's
    * Myostatin Inhibitors
    * Saw Palmetto



    * Tribulus
    * Avena Sativa
    * Fenugreek (Testofen)
    * Horny Goat Weed
    * Maca
    * Tongkat Ali




    * Ecdysterones
    * Methoxyisoflavone
    * Beta-Sitosterol



    * Aswagandha
    * Bacopa Monnieri
    * Ginseng
    * Rhodiola



    * Chrysin
    * DIM/I3C
    * 6-OXO


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2007)

|| Bodybuilding Revealed : Supplements - Muscle Building Nutrition - Workouts Explained ||


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 28, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Supps covered in the latest addition FYI:
> 
> * Arginine
> * BCAAs
> ...



Bump and BTW, 12 new supps have been added to the ebook and fully covered as well as additional info on nutrition, training, etc.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 28, 2007)

hey will. where do i get this new ebook you speak of?


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 28, 2007)

Delusional said:


> hey will. where do i get this new ebook you speak of?



It is linked right above you via the admin, post #27.


----------



## Will Brink (Oct 23, 2007)

If I may toot my own horn for just a minute???I???m happy to report my ebook BodyBuilding Revealed received a great review on About.com from Hugo Rivera. Hugo  is the About.com bodybuilding guide and runs that section for About.com. If interested, check out his extensive review here:

Bodybuilding E-Book Review - Will Brink's Bodybuilding Revealed E-Book Review


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 22, 2008)

BTW, the book is now called Brink's Bodybuilding Revealed. Folks. Below is a quiz pulled directly from my ebook on bodybuilding supplements, training, and nutrition. First person to answer these correctly gets a free copy of the 630 page ebook and one year access to the private forums. BTW, if you are an industry "guru" type, don't ruin it for others by answering these. Professional courtesy appreciated...You can post your answers or email them to me as you wish. I will post the answer key after the first person gets them all correct. Good luck!

BBR QUIZ



(1) What are the drawbacks of ion exchange whey vs CFM whey ?

(a)	ion exchange has too much sodium
(b)	CFM lacks glycomacropeptide (GMP)
(c)	Ion exchange lacks Beta-lactoglobulin
(d)	Ion exchange is mostly Beta-lactoglobulin



(2) From a thermic and hormonal point of view, the least likely macro nutrient to convert to bodyfat is:

(a)	alcohol
(b)	protein
(c)	fats
(d)	carbohydrates


(3) A high protein diet would be defined as:

(a)	1g per pound of bodyweight
(b)	one gram per lb of LBM
(c)	any intake above the RDA
(d)	all of the above
(e)	none of the above


(4) Your resting metabolic rate (RMR) accounts for what percent of daily calories burned:

(a)	30%- 40%
(b)	44%-50%
(c)	70%-75%
(d)	20-39%


(5) Some studies suggest, in sufficient doses. Tyrosine can:

(a)	raise testosterone
(b)	lower cortisol
(c)	raise cortisol
(d)	lower cholesterol


(6) The maximum grams of protein a person can digest at one meal is:

(a)	20 g
(b)	25 g
(c)	30 g
(d)	35 g
(e)	40 g
(f)	none of the above


(7) The majority of supplements sold in the bodybuilding/sports nutrition market are:

(a)	based on studies showing they are effective and taken from journals
(b)	are based on studies paid for by the supplement companies
(c)	a and b
(d)	based on voodoo
(e)	hype and marketing
(f)	none of the above
(g)	all of the above



(8) High protein diets  in healthy athletes  have been shown to damage:

(a)	the liver
(b)	the heart
(c)	the kidneys
(d)	the brain
(e)	all of the above
(f)	none of the above


(9) Studies have found what percent of calories should come from fat for optimal testosterone production:

(a)	10%
(b)	20%
(c)	30%
(d)	40%
(e)	50%


(10) studies have found creatine must have a loading phase to be effective:


(a)	true
(b)	false
(c)	depends on your bodyweight
(d)	depends on which activity/sport 
(e)	none of the above


(11) “Designer Supplements” such as Superdrol, et al  are steroids:

(a)	false
(b)	true
(c)	depends on the andro supplement
(d)	none of the above
(e)	you only have minutes to live after taking this supplement




(12) Having chronically elevated levels of Nitric Oxide (NO) may be associated with:

(a)	increased levels of peroxynitrate 
(b)	increased oxidative stress
(c)	Fibromyalgia, 
(d)	Chronic Fatigue
(e)	Multiple Chemical Sensitivity. 
(f)	None of the above
(g)	All of the above


(13) Whey may prevent or delay over training syndrome (OTS) by increasing:

(a)	Glutamate
(b)	CD4 cells
(c)	Muscle mass
(d)	Glutathione
(e)	A and D
(f)	B and C


(14) studies with CLA have found:

(a)	it clearly increases muscle mass in humans
(b)	it clearly does not increase muscle mass in humans
(c)	only works on women but not men
(d)	a and f
(e)	effects of CLA, though still being elucidated, appear to be isomer specific 
(f)	not enough research at this time to be worth spending money on


(15) The only GH supplements on the market that have been shown to increase muscle mass are:

(a)	homeopathic GH
(b)	growth hormone promoting nutrients
(c)	secretagogues
(d)	a and C
(e)	all of the above
(f)	none of the above

Done!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 22, 2008)

1.d
2.b
3.d
4.c
5.b
6.e
7.g
8.f
9.b
10.a (sort of - it has shown to be MORE effective with loading, but still semi-effective without)
11.c
12.d
13.a
14.e
15.e


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> 1.d
> 2.b
> 3.d
> 4.c
> ...



You got a tad over half right. Can't tell you which of course as that would get someone else half the way there!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 22, 2008)

Any comments on #10?

It's not like if you don't have a loading phase it will do nothing, it's just that it's more effective with one.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Any comments on #10?
> 
> It's not like if you don't have a loading phase it will do nothing, it's just that it's more effective with one.



I have not seen any studies showing it's more effective with the loading phase. It appears to simply take longer to get to saturation without the loading phase. Unless you have something you think I should read? I am always willing to change my mind on new research etc, so if you got something, lay it on me! 

Note the wording of the question I was careful there:

"studies have found creatine must have a loading phase to be effective"

Ergo, even if a loading phase is more effective, it does not mean creatine requires a loading phase to *be* affective, so 10 = B.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fair enough, that's basically the problem I had with that question.

Sooooooo.....

Do we get retakes?


----------



## Big G (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have to say this...

$67 for a book you have to print yourself absolutely sucks in my opinion, irrespective of content. 

That kind of money goes a long way on Amazon.com and you're not suck with the ink and paper bills of printing it yourself (Kinkos charges 8¢/pg. 660pages at 8¢/pg = over $50! Now you're talking over $115 for a book that's not even bound. Come on!)

With all that said, I am glad I bought (or shared with two others, the cost of buying) Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle. It got me started in all this 18mo back and my life has completely changed because of it. Even then though, $40 + 500pages of ink & paper is no chump change (fortunately I was able to print it at work. Shh!)

$67 is just taking the piss though. 

Sorry.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 22, 2008)

Big G said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to say this...
> 
> $67 for a book you have to print yourself absolutely sucks in my opinion, irrespective of content.
> 
> ...




If you are printing them out, then you are using them wrong. I cant speak for other books, but the ebook is inter linked with the forums, food data bases, diet planners, etc, The private forums have hands on advice from myself and the mods, some whom are MDs, food foods scientists,, etc, etc. At less than a 1% refund rate, it appears I am doing something right. Finally go to a book store and see what a 600 page hard copy book is going to run you, then get back to us. I you dont want to spend the money then don't, but dont come into my thread with lectures and attitude. The price for the ebook also comes with life time updates (we are on version 3 now I believe) as well as other benefits.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Fair enough, that's basically the problem I had with that question.
> 
> Sooooooo.....
> 
> Do we get retakes?



Sure!


----------



## Big G (Feb 23, 2008)

Post #1 = 


thajeepster said:


> what do you think of will brinks "muscle building nutrition"... i purchased a copy today and have read through it and was wondering what others though.
> 
> Just curious what your thoughts on this guy were.



Post#39 = 



WillBrink said:


> dont come into *my thread* with lectures and attitude.



"_My thread_"


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

Big G said:


> Post #1 =
> 
> 
> Post#39 =
> ...




Fair points there, my bad, sorry. It's not "my thread." I was thinking I was in another thread actually. You have your opinion on the issue, and I have mine. I think you could have made yours with more tact and respect, but that's in short supply on the 'net I realize.


----------



## quark (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I've gotta chime in this one. I purchased Will's ebook (Body Building Revealed) also and I think its great. Everything is laid out nicely and as a reference alone I thought it was worth the money. The time I save looking in one place instead of doing searches and getting answers from someone who may or may not know what the hell they're talking about is also a big plus. Access to the website opens up a whole other avenue for information also. If you want say a 3500 calorie diet, hey- there it is with all the foods and macro nutritional data laid out for you. If you want to substitute foods in the diet and don't know the nutritional breakdowns go to the food data base and there's the info your looking for. It's gonna take a long time to digest all the material available here. Personally I don't begrudge the guy making a buck. He has a solid product and from everything I can find and have read, a solid rep too. Just my two cents...


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 23, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Well I've gotta chime in this one. I purchased Will's ebook (Body Building Revealed) also and I think its great. Everything is laid out nicely and as a reference alone I thought it was worth the money. The time I save looking in one place instead of doing searches and getting answers from someone who may or may not know what the hell they're talking about is also a big plus. Access to the website opens up a whole other avenue for information also. If you want say a 3500 calorie diet, hey- there it is with all the foods and macro nutritional data laid out for you. If you want to substitute foods in the diet and don't know the nutritional breakdowns go to the food data base and there's the info your looking for. It's gonna take a long time to digest all the material available here. Personally I don't begrudge the guy making a buck. He has a solid product and from everything I can find and have read, a solid rep too. Just my two cents...



Much appreciated. Checks in the mail! 

See you on the forums!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 23, 2008)

1.c
2.b
3.c
4.c
5.b
6.f
7.g
8.f
9.c
10. b
11.b
12.g
13.e
14.f
15.f 

For the record I've been doing this instead of actual homework


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> 1.c
> 2.b
> 3.c
> 4.c
> ...



Getting closer, but you did change a few answers you had correct last time. I will put up the answer key if no one else take a crack at it. Point being, these are not even very tough questions, so there's a lot more to know and learn than people may realize....


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

True maybe - personally I don't touch supplements except a few of the basics like multivit, whey, and creatine.  So I had no idea WTF superdrol was or anything about HGH, etc.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> True maybe - personally I don't touch supplements except a few of the basics like multivit, whey, and creatine.  So I had no idea WTF superdrol was or anything about HGH, etc.



Of course I made sure there were non supplement related questions too.


----------



## quark (Feb 24, 2008)

hold off on posting the answers, I gott 'em comin' up. Well maybe anyhoo...


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 24, 2008)

jchappj said:


> hold off on posting the answers, I gott 'em comin' up. Well maybe anyhoo...



Will do! Of course you read the ebook so you should know the answers to those!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gah enough.  Was supposed to eat about an hour ago - my stomach wants to punch me in the face.  

Yea I'm a knowledge addict


----------



## quark (Feb 24, 2008)

OK, here's my shot at embarrassing myself:
1.d
2.b
3.d
4.c
5.b
6.f
7.c
8.f
9.c
10.b
11.c
12.g
13.e
14.a
15.b

my caveat: I *did* say there was a lot of info to digest and I haven't gotten through it all! *lol*


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 24, 2008)

jchappj said:


> OK, here's my shot at embarrassing myself:
> 1.d
> 2.b
> 3.d
> ...



You have 10 out of the 15 correct. Considering how much info is in there to absorb as you point out, that's not bad.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright last shot


d
b
d
c
b
f
g
f
c
b
b
g
d
e
f
  Meh who am I kidding that's like an alcoholic saying just one more drink


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Alright last shot
> 
> 
> d
> ...



Here be the answer key:

(1)  D, (2)  B, (3) E,  (4) C, (5) B, (6) F, (7) E, (8) F, (9) C, (10) B, (11) B, (12) G, (13) D, (14)  E or F, (15) F, 

As mods love to say, discuss!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

GAHHHHHHHHH I was only 2 off


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 25, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> GAHHHHHHHHH I was only 2 off



Which is a damn fine score!


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Fair points there, my bad, sorry. It's not "my thread." I was thinking I was in another thread actually. You have your opinion on the issue, and I have mine. I think you could have made yours with more tact and respect, but that's in short supply on the 'net I realize.




Fair enough. My bad too. 

So... tell me about that significant discount you give IM members...


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 26, 2008)

Big G said:


> Fair enough. My bad too.
> 
> So... tell me about that significant discount you give IM members...



Well hell, if you had answered the quiz, you would have had a free one!


----------

